# Banana Bran Nut Muffins



## SierraCook (Jan 30, 2005)

I got this recipe a couple of years ago from the Bob's Red Mill Site.  


Banana Bran Nut Mufins  

Ingredients: 
1-1/4 cups wheat bran 
1-1/4 cups whole wheat flour 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1-1/2 tsp baking soda 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
3 tablespoon brown sugar, packed 
3/4 cups chopped walnuts
2 Tb vegetable oil 
1-1/4 cups plain lowfat yogurt 
1 large overripe banana 

Preheat oven to 400°F. Insert paper liners in muffin tin, set aside.

In a large bowl, combine the bran, whole wheat flour, baking soda, baking powder, salt, brown sugar, and walnuts and stir until well mixed.

Measure the oil and yogurt into the blender (or processor) and add the banana, broken up. Blend at medium speed until uniform, then pour over the dry ingredients. Stir gently until all is wet.

Spoon the batter into the foil liners and bake for about 20 minutes.

Yield: 12 regular size muffins

http://www.bobsredmill.com/recipe/ingredient.php?pid=403


----------



## MJ (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks Sierra. Lots of good recipes at that site.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 1, 2005)

You are welcome.  I buy many of their products.  One of my favorites is the 10 grain hot cereal.


----------

